# NIC grids in the UK?



## Imbrium (Oct 17, 2012)

I hang out on yahoo answers quite a bit, answering bunny questions. whenever I suggest a C&C cage and provide tutorial links, I also like to suggest a good place to buy grids - for US users, I link them to the sears cubes that are the best deal these days. however, for users in the UK, I have no idea what to suggest and I know they can be hard to find there. anyone in the UK know some good places to find them at?


----------



## tamsin (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a list on my site but it's a while since I updated it so you'd need to check if they are still current: http://www.therabbithouse.com/indoor/rabbit-cages-cubes.asp

Some of the UK ones are slightly different sizes so you have to be careful if you are mixing and matching from different places.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 17, 2012)

perfect, thank you!


----------



## nickiya (Oct 18, 2012)

I've just ordered some from Amazon (http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0050SVZ9M/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20) about Â£47 for 26 squares, connectors and cable ties. That same seller also trades on eBay and discounts some postage if you're buying more than one lot. You can also get correx/coroplast from Amazon. 

Cannot wait for my stuff to arrive to start building!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 18, 2012)

whee! building the condo is so much fun - can't wait to see pics of yours


----------

